# I was going to wait..



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

congrats on your new addition..very cute


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

How exciting! She is gorgeous and she and vegas will be the talk of the town. So pretty! Love her face


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

She is really really cute! Congrats!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Yay Fluffy!! Yay Vegas!! and Yay Vienna for getting an awesome home. I'm so excited for you. She looks adorable  Can't wait to meet her!
After she's settled in, we'll need a get to know you hike or play date please.
Congratulations!!!!!!!!!
How old is she?


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

What a difference a groom makes!! She looks very happy in the new pictures!! Congrats on the new addition. She's going to have a wonderful home!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks so much guys!

We'll totally have to take everyone for a hike again ^^ I'm taking her and Vegas camping with me from the 15th to the 20th, it'll be a fun bonding time. I'm not getting her for another week or so, but it's definitely happening.

She has quite the history behind her, I'll have to post her 'story' some time.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Awwwh yay!!!
It was totally my good vibes that I was sending! >.>
<33333

I can't wait to see more photos of her! especially with Vegas 
I'm so excited for you!! ^_^


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

It totally was you, Keith dear, thank you so much for helping me get her!! ;D

Oh, there will be photos! And the house we're all going to live together in will have squirrels all over for them to harrass! HA! I can't wait.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> It totally was you, Keith dear, thank you so much for helping me get her!! ;D
> 
> Oh, there will be photos! And the house we're all going to live together in will have squirrels all over for them to harrass! HA! I can't wait.


Lol, well its the good samaritan in me I try my best 

haha those poor unsuspecting squirrels v.v;


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I am so excited for you and Vegas' new addition! Vienna is a lucky girl indeed!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

That is so great congrats to all of you. Can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Such a happy ending for this poor girl. I'm so happy for all of you. Some things were just meant to be.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I saw your update on facebook. Congrats! She's beautiful and I can't wait to hear her story.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats! Thank you for giving this girl the wonderful home she deserves. Will be looking for her story! She's a beauty, really!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations! How wonderful for all of you!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats!! a lot of pictures please


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

YAY! Another white girl on the board!!!!  Can't wait to 'get to know her'!!  CONGRATS


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow! How exciting! I just love her smile in the after shots, and can't wait to hear her story and see more pics, and meet her!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very pleased for both of you - she looks like a different dog in the second lot of photos. I too am looking forward to reading her story - and to seeing the pictures of your hiking trip!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

How great! Can't wait to hear the story!!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

congrats mama!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YAY!! Congratulations to you Fluffy! So lovely that this girl is with you now where she will be loved and cherished. I too look forward to reading her story. All the best for a long and happy and healthy time together!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Good for you and Vegas!! She is a pretty girl. I can just imagine the trims you will do


----------



## LunnieDoodle (Jul 30, 2010)

Congrats, she's a looker!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh gosh, just think of all the fun you guys are going to have. Vegas will be beside himself! Camping too? Dog heaven!:rockon:

She looks SO HAPPY in the second set of photos. Way to go rescuing her! :star:


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats Fluffy! Looking forward to hearing more about her. Guess you're now suffering from MPS.


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats!! Another baby to love 
She is in good hands now


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

She's adorable, Fluffy, and already looks sooo much happier in the recent pictures! Her life just took a giant turn for the better.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Congrats Fluffy! Looking forward to hearing more about her. Guess you're now suffering from MPS.


It's always been in intermission, but now it's full blown MPS.

By the way guys, the recent pictures were taken June 19th when I first met her and the foster owner, she's in a different cut now and when I get her in a week then I'll have some more updated pictures.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I am super excited for you and Vegas!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

YAHOOOOOOOOOOO for you!! She's one lucky spoo and I'm truly delighted for you both. All good wishes for many years unlimited fun and joy together!!


----------

